# The 'Mona Lisa' Donkey



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

They're kidding, right?
http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/bizarre&id=8526673
Click the link, read the story. 
Apparently this woman found a 'rare and valuable' zedonk for her son's pet. "The previous owner didn't know what he was giving away!" 


Really people?
Thats a friggen' donkey.


I thought it was pretty funny actually. 

Would someone explain to me why this made the news?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*shakes head*

Stupid people are stupid.


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

She got her 15 minutes of fame. Didn't you noticed how over-glossed up she was? Holy crap! She could have easily been standing at some street corner in Vegas! Tacky.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

cowgirlupintexas said:


> She got her 15 minutes of fame. Didn't you noticed how over-glossed up she was? Holy crap! She could have easily been standing at some street corner in Vegas! Tacky.


What are you kidding? I look like that every morning when I go out to muck out the stalls, feed and water the horses, don't you?

Seriously though, I don't know much about zedonks/zonkeys, but is that striping on the lower legs normal for a donkey? Just wondering.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

This is from an all about donkey's website:
*Although many donkeys are the familiar gray-dun* color, there are many other coat shades. Most donkeys, regardless of coat color, will have dorsal stripes and shoulder crosses, dark ear marks, as well as the "light points" - white muzzle and eye rings, and white belly and inner leg.* Leg barring ("garters" or "zebra stripes") may be present as well. *Small dark spots right at the throatlatch, called "collar buttons" are a good identifying marking and occur occasionally. These typical donkey markings may be passed on in part or whole to Mule or Hinny offspring. 



Walkamile said:


> What are you kidding? I look like that every morning when I go out to muck out the stalls, feed and water the horses, don't you?
> 
> Seriously though, I don't know much about zedonks/zonkeys, but is that striping on the lower legs normal for a donkey? Just wondering.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

no that is not a Zonkey the young woman like you said wanted 
to be on tv Way too much make up


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Hm...I'm leaning more towards that it's not a zonkey as well. Generally it seems like the stripes are more predominant than just the lower legs on zonkeys. Plus those "ear markings of a zebra" I've seen on other donkeys. I frequently browse a donkey forum. And yes, donkeys can have the dun zebra striping.

I also had to laugh at "he got the size of a zebra!" Aren't they about the same size? lol

And I'm also hoping that they have some more space to give them some exercise...small pen. o_o


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

The woman totally freaks me out. Looks like she would run a brothel. Oh, I mean, a "fine lodging establishment." {wink, wink, nudge, nudge}


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's a donkey. That woman is whacked, and the guy who sold her the animal was probably laughing to himself about the crazy, over-made up woman. Her hair scares me.....


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

....just...wow...


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

WOW That looks so much like my donkey, I MUST have a zedonk also! WOOHOO, let me go call my local news! lol That lady looks like she is a little out there


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Donkey. And a ill-mannered, funky looking one at that. Look at that neck! It looks like it has a sway back...on it's neck. eesh. Ewe anyone?

If that's a zedonk, I have one too- even though I saw him bred and born...by a donkey, out of a donkey. He even 'barks!' ...most annoying thing I've ever heard. Its just a whacked up bray after he's already run out of air and doesnt want to stop ._. Can I go sell him for $10,000 now and be on the news in a fancy costume?


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

Ummm, I thought the news researched stuff...oh wait, no they don't.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Nooo... I really don't think that that's a zebra cross. xD Just a donkey.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

The thing that shocked me most was when they said that the original owner didn't know what he was selling and that the lady "figures the mom was a zebra" How would they even know!? 

The news.. Its just pathetic.


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh my god, wow.
Her hair is incredibly scary! This was agonising to watch :rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> Stupid people are stupid.


I believe smrobs summed it up rather nicely. ^^ :lol:


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Lol she looked the same 2 years ago Mara Baygulova "In the Bleak Midwinter" Christmas Revue 12/08 - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm kinda scared.... It's not as much as her makeup but the hair!!! Must have used up all her hairspray and everything just for the news! How sweet... 

Anyway, I would say it's a regular Donkey XD. I do however have Zebra fantasy's and really do want to own one when I'm older! . Even though they are so stubborn... But adorable!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Here are some rare zedonks, ohhps, I mean normal donkeys with leg barring I found on Google. 

http://www.donkeys.net/BroodJennets/Pink PhloxRight.jpg

http://www.donkeys.net/images/miniature_donkey_foal_weba.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-WnRZOGyOwMM/TrpA6oATSMI/AAAAAAAADJg/wRp9Cx54qdg/s1600/donkeys.jpg

And actually, even though it's just labeled "donkey," this looks like a gorgeous real zebra donkey cross:

http://www.justanimal.org/images/donkey-12.jpg


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

lucky2008 said:


> Lol she looked the same 2 years ago Mara Baygulova "In the Bleak Midwinter" Christmas Revue 12/08 - YouTube
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you for making my ears bleed with that.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

THESE are Zonkeys!









\




























This IS a zonkey. It's leg stripes are more pronounced than the one that freaky lady has.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I might die of cuteness from that baby zonkey. Soooooooooo cute!


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

cowgirlupintexas said:


> She got her 15 minutes of fame. Didn't you noticed how over-glossed up she was? Holy crap! She could have easily been standing at some street corner in Vegas! Tacky.



We have enough of those here! Don't invite more! :lol:


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think I might die of cuteness from that baby zonkey. Soooooooooo cute!


Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think I might die of cuteness from that baby zonkey. Soooooooooo cute!


Same!!! Ahhhh look at those ears!!!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Her name and surname makes me suspec she's a Russian immigrant. Don't get me wrong, I know many wonderful and far from creepy Russian people, many are my friends, but it is quite common to see quite a bit of their women come up with such crazy ideas for fame and dressing up just like this. I see them every day in my city.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I haz a skeered naow!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Soo...My goat must be a Zoat(lol) because he has "zebra stripes" on his legs? Sweet. I bet I could get a fortune for him.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow...at first I thought that was Ozzy Osbourne, then I realized it was just Marilyn Manson...


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Opera singer Mara Baygulova serenades her pet Zonkey Mona Lisa - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

lucky2008 said:


> Opera singer Mara Baygulova serenades her pet Zonkey Mona Lisa - YouTube
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Watched, commented, and disliked. :twisted:


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!! xD haha how much more can she drag this on?? Make it stooop!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh geez!! I seriously got about 3 seconds into that and had to shut it off! lol

ETA: I tried to watch it again to see if it got any better (not that I expected it to, but yeah) and got the look of death from my dog.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh just so everyone knows, I messaged her on Facebook and told her its not a zonkey and she claims she had lengthy blood tests done by a vet specialist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

lucky2008 said:


> Oh just so everyone knows, I messaged her on Facebook and told her its not a zonkey and she claims she had lengthy blood tests done by a vet specialist.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wait what? I want to see them. :twisted:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I _know_ it's BS. I've been around donkeys and mules my entire life and that is, without a doubt, a full bred donkey.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

And where is the proof of these blood tests? She is ridiculous!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow that hurt my ears i cant imagine that poor thing with ears 20 times the size of mine!


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing, and its funny how many people are like wow such a cute zonkey, I want one,I think go buy a donkey and you pretty much have one lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

What...an...idiot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

I wanna hear from the farmer who sold her this donkey. He's gotta be finding this hilarious. "I had no idea I was selling a jackass to a jackass!"


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

lucky2008 said:


> Oh just so everyone knows, I messaged her on Facebook and told her its not a zonkey and she claims she had lengthy blood tests done by a vet specialist.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, uh huh, *sure* she did. :?

Her hair still scares me. :shock:


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

I saw a picture and someone said 

Finally some proof that Michael Jackson faked his death!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

SmallTownGypsy said:


> I wanna hear from the farmer who sold her this donkey. He's gotta be finding this hilarious. "I had no idea I was selling a jackass to a jackass!"


Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> The thing that shocked me most was when they said that the original owner didn't know what he was selling and that the lady "figures the mom was a zebra" How would they even know!?
> 
> The news.. Its just pathetic.


Another report claims that the 'zedonk' was probably born in the Sierra Nevadas. Yes, those mountains are just SWARMING with zebras, and they are all breeding like mad with those wild jacks.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

"the humor of the zebra" ??? really??? LOL


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

People are nuts XD Makes me wonder what I could convice people of  

It certainly looks like a donkey to me....and I feel kinda bad for the poor thing having to listen to that and being mulled to death it looks like :hide:


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It may be a zonkey but they aren't rare. You can buy them all over. As for beautiful, that's in the eye of the beerholder as the owner can attest. I've seen several zorses and if zonleys are anything like the zorses she doesn't have anything to brag about and she paid about what it 's worth.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

agh how embarrassing. that lady is bizarre lol but as soon as i saw it was my local news it made a lot more sense unfortunately


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

attackships said:


> agh how embarrassing. that lady is bizarre lol but as soon as i saw it was my local news it made a lot more sense unfortunately


She's probably your state senator. That seems to be the biggest problem with California. Every state has its kooks but California can't seem to keep them out of office or off of TV.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> It may be a zonkey but they aren't rare. You can buy them all over. As for beautiful, that's in the eye of the beerholder as the owner can attest. I've seen several zorses and if zonleys are anything like the zorses she doesn't have anything to brag about and she paid about what it 's worth.


In the eye of the beerholder!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought I met a zeedonk once, now I'm not so sure..  Looks more like a zeedonk than hers!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ah, humanity...


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Okay, lady. 

It's really ironic because I clipped my donkey today, and OMG! He has stripes on his legs! He must be a zonkey! He has the "ear markings", too. So I have an exotic pet and didn't even know it. I'll be damned. :wink:


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

People are too darn funny.....I mean, it looks like a donkey to me.


----------



## RockoDog16 (Mar 11, 2012)

wow.... shes not the only one! my friends neighbor has 6 zonkeys! not kidding you! she oviously wants attention!!!


----------

